# Amazon vs Local Tool/Hardware Store



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Damn BC what are you building over there ? 

After my divorce I can finally bring tools home and put them on the kitchen table !! 

Just me and my kapex enjoying a quiet dust free dinner
I'm thinking order the installers vac set and set my ct 33 as a dedicated central vac , what do you guys think ?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> woodcraft, let me guess, FESTOOL...... I'm glad my wife never gives me a hard time about buying a tool or equipment. I stay to only a few purchases if that, per month.
> slower months, I purchase nothing at all.


Yep Festool is the bulk of the purchases lol. my wifes fine with me buying stuff but it was prob a little higher than she expected it to be lol. 

I always get to the point where i think there's nothing left for me to buy then something lese comes out that i need. it has to slow down one day


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm gonna replace the dinette table with my mft3


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Five Star said:


> Damn BC what are you building over there ?
> 
> After my divorce I can finally bring tools home and put them on the kitchen table !!
> 
> ...


Im building a new storage warehouse for all the crap i buy from amazon :thumbsup:

I carry the CT33 and the CT26 at all times in the trailer. im about to conect up a vac system on them so that i can run the table saw and chop saw right in the trailer for small stuff. cant beat having 2 vacs as one always gets tied up on the kapex.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I understand if the local place overcharges. But, remember why they keep closing shop if everyone buys off of the net. There is usually at least one local place that will be reasonable.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I buy most consumable items off Amazon. I love the titanium edge lenox knife blades and Amazon frequently has a 100 pack dip below $30. Same for bits. The titanium Bosch bits are great- i will happily pay a bit more for 10 of the bosch then the 25 packs of dewalt and irwin. They grip better and last longer in an impact driver. Longer than the Dewalt Impact tought stuff or what ever IMO. 

I load my frequent purchases into the cart and wait for the prices to go down. Or I just by them if I'm running low. 

I just order 3 wera 1/4 drivers for $5 the other day. Cant beat that.

If worse comes to worse and I need something now... I live 10 minutes from 7corners hardware:thumbup: Best store ever.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Damn BC what are you building over there ?
> 
> After my divorce I can finally bring tools home and put them on the kitchen table !!
> 
> ...


I've got a similar thing going. Gave the girlfriend of 7 years the boot and now I get to put stuff where I want to work on it and watch the MN Twins lose (dammit) @ the same time.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I buy most consumable items off Amazon. I love the titanium edge lenox knife blades and Amazon frequently has a 100 pack dip below $30. Same for bits. The titanium Bosch bits are great- i will happily pay a bit more for 10 of the bosch then the 25 packs of dewalt and irwin. They grip better and last longer in an impact driver. Longer than the Dewalt Impact tought stuff or what ever IMO.
> 
> I load my frequent purchases into the cart and wait for the prices to go down. Or I just by them if I'm running low.
> 
> ...


Lenox gold are great blades. I bought a 50 pack for 19 at HD, but the amazon with free shipping is even better for 100 of them.

i'm still waiting to run out of the 100 pack of util blades from stanley, i go through 3-4 blades a day usually. they are crap! but HD had them , 200 blades(two packs) for 10 bucks one day a while ago.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazon.com does support my local economy, so It's an easy choice for me. I worked there as a security guard in college.

Prime shipping is the only way to go. Eastside Staple also has good pricing if I am up there.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

Amazon is great. Prime is sweet. Local tool places are a rip off. Most sell everything at list price. If local places would give a better rate and have the things in stock I would buy more, but whats the point when I can get it cheaper, quicker, and shipped to my door buying it online.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

cdkyle said:


> SCREW AMAZON.... I WILL NEVER BUY ANOTHER THING FROM THEM.
> 
> I ordered a Dewalt rotary laser level kit with detector. I was shipped a very large box via either UPS or Fedex, I don't remember which. I had signed an agreement where they could leave the package. I was all excited to receive my new, reasonably priced laser level from Amazon. But, after opening the package (very large box), the only thing in the box was the detector. NO ROTARY LASER LEVEL.
> 
> ...


Ohh one of those things, where you trying to screw someone and say all you got was one item, and the rest wasn't there... Did you actually think they will give you back the money or send you a new one? What planet are you living on? You should try to utilize the space between the ears more wisely next time :whistling


----------



## healdman45 (Jan 31, 2008)

I buy a lot at amazon, can't beat the prices. But certain things I get from my local lumber yard. Bostich guns, festool. They are actually cheaper than amazon on nail guns and within 10-20 bucks on a lot of other things. BUT, you gotta go talk to them because the initial sticker shock will kill you.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Five Star said:


> Damn BC what are you building over there ?
> 
> After my divorce I can finally bring tools home and put them on the kitchen table !!
> 
> ...


So are you buying Festool from the alimony she's paying you?:whistling:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## SnowGuy (Dec 19, 2010)

cdkyle said:


> SCREW AMAZON.... I WILL NEVER BUY ANOTHER THING FROM THEM.
> 
> I ordered a Dewalt rotary laser level kit with detector. I was shipped a very large box via either UPS or Fedex, I don't remember which. I had signed an agreement where they could leave the package. I was all excited to receive my new, reasonably priced laser level from Amazon. But, after opening the package (very large box), the only thing in the box was the detector. NO ROTARY LASER LEVEL.
> 
> ...


You know, you could have mis-read the description. Amazon does NOT handle ALL of their products directly. Some are shipped from retailers, so you cant blame amazon for every mistake.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

Somewhat related to the discussion of Amazon vs the local store, here is a slideshow that documents Amazon's rise to power. I found it interesting.

http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/11/how-amazon-controls-ecommerce-slides/


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

mehtwo said:


> So are you buying Festool from the alimony she's paying you?:whistling:laughing::thumbup:


She almost did have to pay me ,hahaha !!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The only thing I buy on line is Festool stuff from Bob Marino.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have gotten some great deals on Amazon, Fein 6-inch grinder for $98, bunch of Woodowl bits CHEAP, and a bunch of other stuff. When Western Tool & Supply was in business around me they got nearly all of my power tool business especially my Max air tools. Now I buy primarily online but I have gotten my Festool from a place in Southern NH. They treat me really good and will get my business, for most other things I look for the cheapest price and it is generally Amazon. Plus I got Prime, love ordering Monday morning and having by Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i like to buy stuff in local stores, but there isn't much to choose from. i needed a new compressor and couldn't find it locally. so i had to buy from amazon. seems to be how it is now.


----------



## 74craig (Dec 28, 2010)

I buy alot on Amazon or online now day's.Everyone around me always has to order my stuff anyway's.I do buy local when i can,but over the years it dosent seem to be any loyalty or benfit from buying local.


----------

